# More Chicken Skewers



## Shawn White (Jun 14, 2005)

I grilled some Chicken Skewers tonight over lump (click the link to 2005-06-14 Bacon Wrapped Chicken Skewers). BTW: I think these are also the first pics posted of my $25 Wal-Mart clearance 'kettle clone'.

The ones with veggies were marinated in terriyaki with extra soy sauce, granulated garlic and powdered ginger. The veggies were white mushroom halves, green pepper, onion and you can't see them but thin slices of fresh ginger as well.

The other ones were marinated in Kraft Zesty Italian. These went very well with my orange habanero jelly. I also put a skewer in a toasted bun with lettuce, tomatoe and mayo. mmmm

Had a little more fire than I wanted so they were cooked hot and fast. They got a little burnt in spots but it was mostly only the bacon. I'll be more careful next time.

Man they were good, thanks for the idea Oompappy!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2005)

Man Shawn, those look really good and got a nice color too!  I really gotta try that!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks Great S.W.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 15, 2005)

Man Shawn those look great!  I made about 12lbs of those for my daughters graduation last weekend, they were gone faster than I could cook them!  Ooompappy I too thank you for the idea!  Shawn how were the Italian Dressing ones?


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 15, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ...Shawn how were the Italian Dressing ones?


 They were very moist, tender and had a nice flavor but a little bland though. They could have used a bit of salt or seasoning but I think it's a good marinade. 

I used around 4 lbs breast meat yesterday and I think everybody ate too much. 12lbs? Sounds like a great time Larry! One for them ... one for me ... one for them ...  :grin:


----------

